# Bilder in einer Zelle laden ?



## goddam (7. März 2004)

Hi,
ich würde gerne in einer Tabelle eine interaktive Bildershow integrieren.
Also z.B: links habe ich 12 kleine Zellen mit rollover icons. wenn man eines anclickt soll rechts in einer grossen Zelle ein Bild geladen werden, clickt man ein anderes icon läd in der selben Zelle ein anderes Bild... usw. 
Geht so etwas überhaupt ? wenn ja wie würde dann der Befehl / Link zu dieser Zelle aussehen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. März 2004)

document.images[_laufende Nummer_].src = "name des bildes.jpg"

...wobei laufende Nr , die Position des Bildes, von 0 an gezählt im Dokumnent ist!

Weitere Info auch unter Self HTM...


----------



## goddam (7. März 2004)

> ...wobei laufende Nr , die Position des Bildes, von 0 an gezählt im Dokumnent ist!


 verstehe ich das Richtig und kann mir die rechte Zelle sparen und die Position des Bildes nur über die lfd. Nummer bestimmen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. März 2004)

*J*ein!

Du packst für den ersten Durchlauf, wenn noch kein Biold geladen ist ein "leeres" Bild in die Zelle ( transparentes.Gif oder ähnliches ).

Die Nummer brauchst Du um das Bild anzusprechen.

( N.S.: Du könntest zwar auch ein leeres Bildobkekt erzeugen, aber wenn du mit einem Bild das es gibt beginnst,  ist das wenigstens schon fix im Layout! )


----------



## goddam (9. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas,
ok, ich habe nun 1en Tag herum probiert - ich kriege es nicht hin, 
bei selfhtml habe ich in dieser Sache auch nichts gefunden (dafür andere Tipps)

Also ich habe in eine Tabelle (id:1) eine zweiteTabelle (id:2) eingefügt. Diese dient mit rolloer icons zur Navigation. Dort wo in Tabelle1 die versch. bilder Geladen werden sollen habe ich ein transparentes gif (w=600 h=500)gepackt, diese Zelle ist das Ziehl:

rollover :

```
<td width="50"><a href="../img/land/l_01.jpg" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Image20','','../img/land/l_01_2.jpg',1)"><img src="../img/land/l_01_1.jpg" name="Image20" width="50" height="50" border="0"></a></td>
```


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. März 2004)

Jepp, wenn Dir eine Grafik zum Austauschen reicht, ist der Code ja - Okay....

Hat sich die Bilder Show erledigt oder war es jetzt eher als Hilfeschrei einzustufen?


----------



## goddam (9. März 2004)

Der code den ich oben eingefügt habe funktioniert ja leider nicht . Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal damit geholfen das ich für jedes Bild das erscheinen soll eine neue Seite erstellt habe.
Schöner wäre es wenn die Bilder immer in einer Zelle geladen würden.
Mittlerweile glaube ich man kann den Inhalt einer Zelle nicht so ohne weiteres Tauschen.
Für Ideen bin ich aber weiterhin dankbar




PS:die Seite habe ich mal für Interessierte in den Anhang geladen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. März 2004)

Das geht schon!

Also, um ein Beispiel zu coden ( ohne versprechen, das das heute was wird -> Zeitdruck ), brauche ich von Dir noch die Angabe, wie Du die Bilder wechseln lassen willst.

Da es mehrere sind scheidet ein Mouseover *fast* aus!

Möglichkeiten, die mir einfallen:

Dropdown ( nur sinnvoll bei nicht zu vielen Bildern )

Einfache Linkliste

Buttons ( Schaltflächen ) : vor und zurück (optional: zu bestimmter Bildnummer)

Random: Zufallsbild beim (jedem) Laden der Seite oder Zufallsfbild auf Button/LInkklick


----------



## goddam (9. März 2004)

mouseover wäre eine schöne spielerei, als einfacher Button geht es natürlich auch.
... aber bloss keinen Stress machen, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag...


----------



## Quaese (9. März 2004)

Hi,

ich hoffe, ich habe Dein Problem richtig verstanden.

Du kannst die kleinen Bilder per Mausklick auf ein Thumb im rechten Bereich vergrössert darstellen.

In die freien TD-Tags kannst du weitere Bilder einfügen, musst aber im IMG-Tag
jeweils das onClick-Attribut einfügen. Das kannst Du einfach aus einem anderen
IMG-Tag kopieren. Dann sollte das so funktionieren.

Zu beachten ist, dass die Grösse des rechts angezeigten Bildes derzeit auf
eine Breite von 207 Pixel und eine Höhe von 212 Pixel eingestellt ist. Bei Bedarf
solltest Du die Werte anpassen.

Meinen Vorschlag kannst Du im Anhang einsehen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## goddam (9. März 2004)

Ja, fast !
nur möchte ich keine Thumbnails vewenden sondern bestimmte Bildausschnitte,
aber Dein Beispiel kommt dem ganzen schon sehr nahe.
Thx.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. März 2004)

Mein Ergebnis, ob`s deinem Wunsch entspricht musst Du entscheiden:


----------



## goddam (11. März 2004)

@Thomas
Sorry, aber das geht in eine ganz andere Richtung.

Ich habe mal im Anhang ein Beispiel einer Tabelle erstellt so wie ich sie vom Prinzip her verwende. Bei Click auf  die Buttons wird jetzt die ganze Seite getauscht.

Ich fände es viel besser wenn nur das Bild in der vorgesehenen Zelle getauscht wird.
(so wie in dem Beispiel von Quaese) Am Layout soll sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. März 2004)

Dein Beispiel enthält ein normales Mouseover:

Beim ersten Bild wird bei MouseOver getauscht

und

beim zweiten Bild wird auch per MouseOver getauscht

Mehr wolltest Du nicht erreichen?

Ich werde aus deiner Problembeschreibung scheinbar nicht schlau!


----------



## goddam (11. März 2004)

ne, mehr will ich nicht.
Die Frage ist, ob beim eigentlichen Bild immer die ganze Seite getauscht werden muss (also zu img1.html, zu img2.html, usw.) oder ob ich nur das Bild in der 3. Zelle Tauschen kann.
Das wäre dann so eine Art Slideshow in einer Tabelle.

Bei dem Beispiel von Quaese geht das. Er verwendet aber als navigation Thumbnails was ich aus versch. Gründen nicht möchte.

Ich weiss ich bin nervig - aber ich habe doch keine Ahnung, sorry


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. März 2004)

Die Seite muss nicht gewechselt werden - es wird ledig das Bild/die Bilder ausgetauscht!


----------



## MickyMouse (12. März 2004)

Am einfachsten ist es wohl in der Zelle der Tabelle wo das Bild erscheinen soll einen iframe einzubauen und dann das neue Bild dorthinzuladen.
Macht sich auch gut auf die ladezeit der Zeite, weil nicht alle Bilder gleich geladen weerden sondern nur bei gebrauch.


----------



## goddam (12. März 2004)

*Fettes Merci ! MickeyMouse*
wusste nicht was ein iframe ist und habe eine gute erklärung bei 'selfhtml' gefunden.
Dann gleich mal gecodet und : genau das habe ich gesucht !

Brauche aber noch ein wenig Hilfe beim coden. Ich hätte gerne den iframe transparent und die darin geladenen Bilder genau mittig positioniert, das bekomme ich noch nicht hin . (siehe Anhang)

... nochmals Danke an euch alle - mein Tag ist gerettet !


----------

